# Ham bone envy!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

My fiance Bruce decided to cut the last of the meat off a ham bone for omelettes, and the furry kids decided they would sit/stand patiently, and try to hypnotize the meat their way. Well, it worked. Everyone got some goodies for being good and patient. I think these are soooo cute. But you can see that the Poos are much better about hanging back and just waiting. The Whippets are a bit more assertive!

Forgive Bruce's messy clothes. He is painting our hall so has paint on all of his work clothes!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow the whippets are bigger than I thought they were!

What great pictures! n_n


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Iris is about right as far as size goes. Her son Wiz is a giant!! I never felt like he could be shown because he seems so large to me, almost half way between a normal sized Whippet and a Greyhound. But, while at the Purina National show in Toronto, we saw a blue Whippet male and a black and white who were even taller than him, and they were being shown in conformation!!

The English lines of Whippets are much daintier and more fragile looking than the North American lines.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Aww gorgeous dogs as usual Arreau!!! Mister is the same way, he'll hang back while the other two little ones are all iny our face almost demanding food lol. They dont get pieces for being butt heads lol. And yeah i pictured Whippets being so tiny but im thinking of Italian Greyhouds. They all seem like very sweet dogs. I love how sleek they are.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Mister said:


> Aww gorgeous dogs as usual Arreau!!! Mister is the same way, he'll hang back while the other two little ones are all iny our face almost demanding food lol. They dont get pieces for being butt heads lol. And yeah i pictured Whippets being so tiny but im thinking of Italian Greyhouds. They all seem like very sweet dogs. I love how sleek they are.


Thank you Mister! The Whippets are the perfect offset to co-habitating with Poodles because they are sweet natured, easy to live with and very affectionate, but require next to know grooming, which is a huge bonus!! I love my Poos and will always have them, but will never live without at least one Whippet in the house. They melt my heart.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

Awwwwww . ... .looks like they have learned the lesson of being patient! Reminds me of my group. LOL Beautiful!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lol, I love the first few pics with the whippets in their wee pair, and the poodles in their own pair back a bit. lol!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Very patient and well behaived!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

kanatadoggroomer said:


> Awwwwww . ... .looks like they have learned the lesson of being patient! Reminds me of my group. LOL Beautiful!


They are all patient and good natured souls...about things like the ham, other dogs, children, each other. Good sweet furkids!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> lol, I love the first few pics with the whippets in their wee pair, and the poodles in their own pair back a bit. lol!


Isn't it funny...but I find that dogs generally self segregate. The Poos usually stick together and the Whippets usually stick together. Except at cuddle time, and then Thinker is usually on his own bed with the others cuddling with their red four legged hot water bottle on theirs. Holly throws a lot of body heat, which the Whippets appreciate immensely.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Olie said:


> Very patient and well behaived!


They are that! Nearly all the time. Once in awhile they surprise me, but even when they have waited like this and you offer them something, they take it ever so gently. I love my dogs!!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I love the pics. They have that you do want to share don't you expression.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Such adorable dogs. I learned my lesson with ham bones....not they only get huge beef bones. There is also stories on the news right now about dogs choking on grocery store bought smoked bones. They are ham bones usually.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

partial2poodles said:


> Such adorable dogs. I learned my lesson with ham bones....not they only get huge beef bones. There is also stories on the news right now about dogs choking on grocery store bought smoked bones. They are ham bones usually.


I don't give my guys any bones, ever. But they get loads of goodies from off of the bones. Thank you for the heads up though. Other folks reading this thread may need to know this info.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Love the photos, Did Bruce have dogs before you?? People come in here are seem a bit overwhelmed by 4 poodles, Bruce seems very relaxed (or hungry and relaxed)!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

So cute! I love their patience  My 4 sit in front of me for meat treats like this. I cut a bite for each one and then say the name of the dog who gets the bite. Each dog takes their bite in turn because they know mom will even it out


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

apoodleaday said:


> So cute! I love their patience  My 4 sit in front of me for meat treats like this. I cut a bite for each one and then say the name of the dog who gets the bite. Each dog takes their bite in turn because they know mom will even it out


Bruce is hilarious. He always gives the girls their goodies first, then the boys. The boys wait patiently, knowing he too will even it out and make sure they get theirs. So cute. Everyone is happy with the routine.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> Love the photos, Did Bruce have dogs before you?? People come in here are seem a bit overwhelmed by 4 poodles, Bruce seems very relaxed (or hungry and relaxed)!


Bruce was not a big dog person before we got together. He had only ever had one dog as a child and had another who he shared with two housemates as an adult. But part of what made me love him was his complete acceptance of my dogs, and how much they mean to me. The dogs adored him right away which told me a lot. He 100% supports anything I endeavour to do in this business, and I am even talking about bringing in another puppy but from outside lines, and he is so okay with that. My ex husband thought he was a dog person, and would never have been alright with 4 dogs, possibly five, no matter what it meant to me. Bruce sits up with me during whelps in the middle of the night bringing me tea and cookies and telling me my Mom is with me if things get scary. He is truly amazing!!!


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

Arreau, I always love your posts....they are so positive and supporting of others. Your dogs are GREAT! Love the pictures. I too have an amazing man (my husband). He is the biggest blessing God gave me! I love to hear stories of spouses/significant others that truly support and love each other. Many blessings to you, your MAN and your four legged kids!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you Alicia. How very kind of you to say these things! A supportive partner who encourages you makes all the difference in the world, and I truly appreciate this good man in my life.

Many blessings to you and yours as well!!!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

LOL.... look how polite the poodles are being! The whippets are like "hey you foo-foo's, us first!" LOL


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

jester's mom said:


> LOL.... look how polite the poodles are being! The whippets are like "hey you foo-foo's, us first!" LOL


I think they use their Whippet skinniness as a ploy!! They are much more asserive than the Poos are. Thinker and Holly are just so laid back and know they'll get some eventually.


----------

